# Playing "outside" licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Funny comments on youtube - referring to the location... 

[video=youtube;XavyoR7ExwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XavyoR7ExwM[/video]


----------

